# my car is going crazy?!?! (Mind of its own?) 86NA



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

late night, in the drive thru waiting for my food, sitting there, ALL lights on dash come on (except oil pressure and battery) and my turn signals DO NOT work anymore....
How can this happen....
Now whenever i have the engine off (this morning), and the key in the ignition turned to the "on" position (engines stilll off) all lights except the batt and oil come on. With the car started the car will run fine, turn signals magically do NOT work anymore, and whenever i turn them to either position (left or right) something under the dash is buzzing (a relay?) and ALL the dash lights except a few of them start flickering on and off over 50 times a second (seriously)...

Anyways...
whats going on?!


Summary:
Turn signals stopped working.
Dash lights go on and off....
Car is going crazy?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

BoBakTXL said:


> late night, in the drive thru waiting for my food, sitting there, ALL lights on dash come on (except oil pressure and battery) and my turn signals DO NOT work anymore....
> How can this happen....
> Now whenever i have the engine off (this morning), and the key in the ignition turned to the "on" position (engines stilll off) all lights except the batt and oil come on. With the car started the car will run fine, turn signals magically do NOT work anymore, and whenever i turn them to either position (left or right) something under the dash is buzzing (a relay?) and ALL the dash lights except a few of them start flickering on and off over 50 times a second (seriously)...
> 
> ...


Check your fusable links?


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

ok fixed the problem...

Whenever the ECU detects that there is an "open" in the wiring to the turn signals source (the fuse box), the ECU sends a code to the dash with lights blinking and what not... lettign the driver know his fuse is blown...
Replaced fuse... problem fixed.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Sweet!


----------

